# Notchy Shifts, thoughts?



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

Of course... my warranty expired just a couple thousand miles ago and I've already had emergency brake issues and now my shifting is feeling of.
It seems to be typically when shifting into 3rd from 2nd (every shift every time) and into 5th from 4th (occasionally). Downshifting is smooth through all gears.
Basically, it engages without any extra force and doesn't grind, but it just feels hesitant before going into the gear and feels very notchy once going into gear.
Could it be the synchros? Any ideas?
FYI I do have a short shifter but have had it for several thousand miles with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Notchy Shifts, thoughts? (mkv1003)*

Can you explain a little further? Im not quite understanding.


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Notchy Shifts, thoughts? (rob454)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rob454* »_Can you explain a little further? Im not quite understanding.









Not really. When I am upshifting into 3rd gear it doesn't feel smooth. it feels hesitant and rough when going into gear. It happens in 3rd gear every single time, sometimes happens in 5th gear, but 1st,2nd, and 4th are as smooth as can be. And downshifting through all gears are smooth.


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Notchy Shifts, thoughts? (mkv1003)*

Are you using sport or drive?


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Notchy Shifts, thoughts? (rob454)*

its a 5spd


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

a vw tech on another forum changed his trans fluid with some higher quality fluid, and that was like night and day for him...i would say change your fluid then see if that helps and go from there


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: (DRedman45)*

ok thanks. 
You wouldn't happen to know of a DIY for changing the fluid would you? 
and what type of fluid? since vw has magical fluid that lasts forever they won't tell you what to replace it with.


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (mkv1003)*

http://volkswagenownersclub.co...r-oil 
its not a perfect diy but its good enough to clear anything up


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

going into third in my 5spd isn't really "notchy", but when shifting quickly 2nd to 3rd is much more difficult than any of the other gears. not really sure why this is, but its always been that way on my '08.


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: (LampyB)*

This issue has just started for me. And it seems to be getting worse


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: (mkv1003)*

Just ordered that GM synchromesh oil. Hopefully this works.
Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Notchy Shifts, thoughts? (mkv1003)*

mine has had that "notchy" feel since new. I have over 50,000 and have the turbo kit. It's probably normal action....


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Notchy Shifts, thoughts? (darkk)*

No I know what you mean, but this is definitely an issue that began just last week and has been slowly getting worse.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Notchy Shifts, thoughts? (mkv1003)*

I noticed this recently as well being at just a shade over 60k. 
I just bought 2 qts of the Synchromesh. 
I should have it in next week, review to follow


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Notchy Shifts, thoughts? (DOQ fastlane)*

try the fluid change
but also check adjustment on the cable because of worn shifter bushings.
you could upgrade to 42dd solid bushings and that MAY help..i love the combo of the short shifter and 42dd bushings


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Notchy Shifts, thoughts? (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_try the fluid change
but also check adjustment on the cable because of worn shifter bushings.
you could upgrade to 42dd solid bushings and that MAY help..i love the combo of the short shifter and 42dd bushings

I already have the Outstanding NLS short shifter, and the 42DD bushings. So in my case I think it may be the fluid.


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Notchy Shifts, thoughts? (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_try the fluid change
but also check adjustment on the cable because of worn shifter bushings.
you could upgrade to 42dd solid bushings and that MAY help..i love the combo of the short shifter and 42dd bushings

I already have your short shifter and I got the 42dd bushings sitting at the house, i'm just lazy lol. I also ordered the synchromesh so I'm gonna try that. If it doesn't help I'll give the bushings a shot. If that doesn't work I won't be a happy camper.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

the notchy shift could also happen if you didnt align the cables properly.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Care To explain?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (DOQ fastlane)*

each shifter cable has a"threaded" adjuster on it, it adjust the position of the shifter. if its a bit off it will make it notchy or not shift correctly


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

and how could one go about making sure that the cables are positioned correctly?


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: (mkv1003)*

?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (mkv1003)*

on the cable ends there are springs.... pull back on the springs ends to adjust in or out...


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

I know how to adjust them, but how do you make sure that they are positioned correctly. I've been playing with it attempting to make the shifts feel better. It's worked somewhat but I can't get it to feel right and I don't see what I can do to be sure that they are in the proper place.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (mkv1003)*

there is no set place...adjust each per car.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Notchy Shifts, thoughts? (rob454)*











_Modified by DOQ fastlane at 2:21 PM 3-20-2010_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Notchy Shifts, thoughts? (DOQ fastlane)*

Did you follow the "DIY" posted above?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Notchy Shifts, thoughts? (~kInG~)*

Took about 2o minutes. 
Also changed my spark plugs. 


_Modified by DOQ fastlane at 2:22 PM 3-20-2010_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Notchy Shifts, thoughts? (DOQ fastlane)*

I may have to try this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Notchy Shifts, thoughts? (~kInG~)*

It will cost you $36.00 and 10 minutes of your time. 
Well worth it.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Notchy Shifts, thoughts? (DOQ fastlane)*

this is for general info regarding the change of transmission fluid...
as per the Bentley manual:
Fluid Capacity - 1.8 liters / 1.9 US quarts
2005-2006 models to chassis 6M624265: use G 052 726 A2 VW transmission oil
2006 models from chassis 6M624266: use G 055 726 A2 VW transmission oil
Procedure (again as per Bentley)
NOTE - Vehicle must be sitting level during this operation. If front of vehicle is higher than rear, such as when driven up on ramps, oil inside transmission will pool towards rear, and level cannot be accurately determined.
Raise vehicle
Remove lower sound absorbing panel
Remove filler plug on front of transmission (17 mm hex key or hex key socket). Oil level is correct when transmission is filled up to lower edge of filler hole. Note drain plug.
Tightening torque for the filler plug 30Nm (22 ft-lb)
Drain transmission (step omitted on Bentley!!!)
When filling with oil, top off oil to lower edge of filler hole. Screw in filler plug, start engine, engage a gear and allow transmission to turn slowly for approx. 2 minutes.
Switch off engine and remove filler plug. Top of transmission oil again to lower edge of filler hole. Install filler plug and tighten.
Install lower absorber panel.
Also, here is a DIY (6-speed trans), but it should be similar
http://www.golfmkv.net/blog/archives/7


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Notchy Shifts, thoughts? (~kInG~)*

Perfect. Thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HalfaV10 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Notchy Shifts, thoughts? (mkv1003)*

So, you say you changed the fluid, but how are your results? Are shifts still notchy? Did it help?


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Notchy Shifts, thoughts? (HalfaV10)*

No, I haven't changed the fluid yet.
I did install the 42DD shifter bushings, which at first made the shifts worse, but my endlinks were not where they were supposed to be. Now that I have those fixed the shifts feel great. I would imagine it will feel much better once I change the fluid, which I'll do as soon as I get some free time, and the tool. I'm having trouble finding one.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Notchy Shifts, thoughts? (mkv1003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkv1003* »_No, I haven't changed the fluid yet.
I did install the 42DD shifter bushings, which at first made the shifts worse, but my endlinks were not where they were supposed to be. Now that I have those fixed the shifts feel great. I would imagine it will feel much better once I change the fluid, which I'll do as soon as I get some free time, and the tool. I'm having trouble finding one.

I'm glad you were able to track down the problem.


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Notchy Shifts, thoughts? (Audi4u)*

Thanks to everyone for the assistance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll still be sure to post a response on how the synchromesh fluid works out.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Notchy Shifts, thoughts? (mkv1003)*

subed.....Im really thinking of changing mine out for sure since most people are saying its like night and day when noticing the difference.


----------



## black6MKV (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Notchy Shifts, thoughts? (Cherb32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cherb32* »_subed.....Im really thinking of changing mine out for sure since most people are saying its like night and day when noticing the difference.

Same, im going to try this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

